# best Daiwa reel



## diabolic ben (Feb 14, 2011)

I've always owned Shimano's. Last 1 I bought was a Castiac in '97. I'm ready for a new reel! I want to try a Daiwa. Which one is considered the best as far as baitcasters?


----------



## redbug (Feb 14, 2011)

If you have the cash get any of the Zillion's i have 6 of the from the crazy cranker low speed up to the high speed 7.3 to 1...
i have never had an issue with them 
but for the price i shouldn't have to worry about problems


----------



## russ010 (Feb 14, 2011)

The Steez is their top of the line, but it's small and I just couldn't get used to its' size and the style of fishing I do - not to mention the price.... but I'm with Redbug, I'd go with a Zillion model


----------



## redbug (Feb 14, 2011)

russ010 said:


> The Steez is their top of the line, but it's small and I just couldn't get used to its' size and the style of fishing I do - not to mention the price.... but I'm with Redbug, I'd go with a Zillion model



Isn't the Steez around $500??? I am A tackle whore big time i see it I want it and most times get it but could see that in my budget,,


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 14, 2011)

I've got nothing against Daiwa baitcasters. I have a Daiwa Tierra on my pitching rig and have no problem with it. However, I find the reel to be a little on the "wide" side, and not as comfortable to palm as a Shimano. Just my $.02.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 14, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> I've got nothing against Daiwa baitcasters. I have a Daiwa Tierra on my pitching rig and have no problem with it. However, I find the reel to be a little on the "wide" side, and not as comfortable to palm as a Shimano. Just my $.02.



I agree, Daiwa makes a great reel. It just seems like you gotta spend the big bucks to get the one that everyone says is a good reel. Take this post for instance, people recommend the Zillion and the Steez, which are both more than $200, even on ebay. 

I know everyone knows Im a shimano guy, but they have the best reels for a normal budget. And the seem to be more ergonomically correct, but that is just a personal preference. If your budget is around the $100 mark like most people do, then I would steer away from daiwa. 

Is that Castaic you bought in 1997 still working? I know my old green curados are still kickin and I bought them around 2000... 

Who the hell needs a "Twitchin' Bar" anyway? :LOL2: Quantum, Abu, and BPS all got some great reels too..

Sorry if I made anyone mad....


----------



## cali27 (Feb 14, 2011)

Since I switched over to baitcasting reels I have only ever had Daiwa. I have 2 Tierras, 1 viento, and 2 that were made only for BPS. I have never had a problem with any of them, this will be my fourth season with 2 of them. I do clean and grease them on a regular basis though.

This is not to say that Abu and Shimano reels of the same caliber are not as good, I just don't have any experience with them. 

When I do decide to upgrade I will stay with Team Daiwa just because there 100-200 reels were very good to me.


----------



## fish devil (Feb 14, 2011)

:twisted: Daiwa Zillion is on the top of the list!!! I have owned lower end Daiwas, other brands of bait casters but the Zillion blows them all away by a mile. I own eight of them, never had any problems with any of them. Believe me, I put them through a vigorous workout every time I'm out on the water. The only regular maintenance is oiling the bearings which takes less then a minute per reel.


----------



## Rick James (Feb 14, 2011)

I've got one Zillion and 3x Curado's. The Zillion is a better built reel, but the Shimano's are lighter, more ergonomic, and handle light baits much better. For 1/2oz+ baits, I prefer the Zillion. For anything lighter I prefer my Curado's.

I REALLY wish Shimano would make a lefty 5.1:1 Curado. They have a right hand model, and I'd love to add one to the crankbait rod I'm setting up......but they simply don't make one in lefty. I was hoping we'd see one for 2011, but no luck. :roll:


----------



## shamoo (Feb 18, 2011)

Rick James said:


> .
> 
> I REALLY wish Shimano would make a lefty 5.1:1 Curado. :


I'd jump on that one myself =D>


----------



## LonLB (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm an Abu fan, and user, and have been for close to 20 years.

My personal Daiwa choice would be a Saltist. I'm on the fence about them. I don't like the fact that the disengage lever is a manual operation. If not for that I wouldn't even have to think about it.


----------



## jbakerinc (Mar 21, 2011)

Have a Viento and a MegaForce. WORLDS of difference between the 2. The MegaForce doesnt want to engage all the time freespools after casting till you slap it up side the head a few times.

Viento A++ I love it. I guess thats what you get in price difference. I picked it up online for $50.

Just got a new Quantum Smoke. cant wait to try it.


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 21, 2011)

I use Shimano baitcasters and Daiwa spinning reels. Several years back, I decided I was going to switch to Daiwa baitcasters as well. After one year, I went back to Shimano. The Daiwas were built well and worked well, but I liked the feel of the Shimano reels in my hand and have never had any issues with their baitcasters - now their spinning reels are another story. I own a variety of them from the Citca, old Curados, new Curados, Scorpions, Chronarchs and Calcuttas. They work flawlessly every year and I don't do anything to them - NOTHING. 

I have also heard really good things about the BPS Johnny Morris baitcaster. I don't own one but have heard nothing but good things about them and you can usually get them on sale.

Scott


----------



## summers (Mar 22, 2011)

I have two Sol both are super tuned. I use them for just about everything but the heavy stuff, the Fuego is not bad but I like the Sol better, I have some of the Zillion's they are nice I use them for the heavy rods. If i could i would buy a PX68 and an alphas R but for the price its hard to justify. The nice thing about Daiwa reels is there is a following almost cult like somewhat, there are people out there that can get you parts and the sky's the limit if you like to upgrade your gear spools, drag, bearings, handles you name it Daiwa and the supporting companies has the items your looking for, just be ready to open your wallet. Now I am not a super fan or anything I have my shimano's as well I just think each reel has its own spot light and each manufacture knows this.


----------

